# Starts Randomly Dies Randomly Won't Start Randomly



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Car starts sometimes no problem, then sometimes not at all.
I come back a little later, and it will start.
It runs for random amounts of time before dieing again, then refusal to start
may last minutes or hours.

I do know this is happening because there is no spark coming from the coil.
Then sometimes there is spark at the coil. Kind of like playing roulette holding the thing. 

I've replaced so far;
1) Coil, replaced with Bosch
2) Ignition control module OEM equivalent
3) Wires ngk and plugs ngk

I assume it can't be the distributor. No spark off the coil.
I assume it can't be a fuse or fuseable linkage, or it would not start *period*.

Does the crank angle sensor control the coil output?

I did remove the crank sensor and cleaned it up, and got all the corrosion from its terminals. Nada~

Anyone know of any items I'm missing that would cause this random event?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

CoorsZ31 said:


> Does the crank angle sensor control the coil output?


Yep. The crank angle sensor lets the ECU know where the crank is. If the ECU doesn't know where the crank is, it doesn't know when to spark.

And yes, when those things go to crap, they act all sorts of stupid like that...corrosion or not.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Hey man, thanks much.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't be so quick on the thanks.
You ain't fixed it yet!


----------



## martin.maurice (Nov 14, 2010)

i would check the idle air control valve it is a common problem for that problem


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

martin.maurice said:


> i would check the idle air control valve it is a common problem for that problem


IACV causes a "NO START"?
How do you figure that one? Especially when a little bit of gas pedal can over-ride it?


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Awesome good to know. I am receiving an iacv code and a crank angle sensor code. 

I don't believe the iacv would cause the coil not to fire.

I figure the iacv could cause the car to stall under load, but it should start right back up.

Am I right?

The thanks may be premature, but your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

Taking a week or so vacation back to Texas.

I will provide an update the 1st week of December when I throw on the new CAS.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Crank sensor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Engine control unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

*Fixed*

CAS was the culprit.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How much did that set ya back?


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

About $150.00 for the CAS

$50.00 on the coil and $120.00 on the control module, both of which I should have tested because I now doubt either were bad.

New parts do make me feel confident towards longevity in the ignition system now.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hell, now ya got some spares...just in case...


----------

